# Photos of derelict shipping sites/looking for sites



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey there folks, I'm into Urban explration... which is the exploration and do***entation of disused buildings. i am extremley interested in defunct industry, and in 2006/07 I focosed much of my effort into do***enting the remaining derelict collieries around the UK. 

As 2007 draws to a close, I am running out of coal sites to explore, so I am thinking of channeling my efforts into shipbuilding. 

So far, I have climbed the red crane at Swan Hunter, the crane at R Duston's old yard in Hull, and photographed the offices at Hawthorne Leslie. Alas I missed the clock tower by a week(MAD) 

I have also been in the former Lord Line offices in Hull, two former trawler repair yards also in Hull, and climbed the cranes in both. The drawing offices of Duxford Pallion are an amazing place, left to fall into dereliction with much of it's contents. 

So, I have joined this forum for two reasons... Would anyone be interested in the photographs from any of the above sites, and could anyone reccomend any other ship related sites in the UK??

any thanks, Dweeb.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

I think you could go to any port in Britain and find the decay and dereliction you're looking for. Sad memories for many on here.

BTW it's Doxford not Duxford.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome,

Certainly interested in the photos - drove up to the gates of Pallion Yard last month - very sad to think of what it was.

Although not quite main stream shipping I've always had a hankering to visit the underground canal system in the Worsley coal mines.

Stay Safe, 

Duncan


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Well you could take a look at Harland and Wollf in Belfast and most of the Clyde area - not a lot remaining though.

Brian


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

As requested, some pics from Doxford. So is there much left at Clyde?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Dweeb, enjoy the site. Your photos are what ships nostalgia is all about.

Cheers Frank


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dweeb, was it your Team who got on board the Duke of Lancaster ?

If it was, I'd love to see any interior photos you got, though I suspect the last 'mission' was only to visit her decks.

Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it was actually a good friend of mine who made it on board. There was no access to the inside I'm afraid, and it is the strict policy of Urban Explorers to never force entry. But people have talked about trying to get on board for years, so it was an achievement in itself!

We have done quite a few sites, now I know there is interest, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Dweeb,

I need to ask you to confirm that your activities are not illegal as we do not wish to endanger the reputation of this site by appearing to support illegal activities. 

I see that in your profile you describe yourself as an engineer - how exactly do you engineer access to these sites?

Regards,

Brian


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, half the time we do not ask permission from land owners, as the owners are extremley difficult to trace. Most of the time a security guard will ask us to leave, or be ok with us once he realises we are not stealing copper!

Urban exploration is not illiegal, as we never force entry or remove anything from a site. It would be classed as tresspass, but that is a civil offence. If it was illiegal in any way, I would not be envolved in it. UE is just a way of getting things do***ented that would not be if it were not for us. 

As for access... we simply walk in. If it is not as simple as that, I will simply walk away. I hope that settles any worries you have on the affair!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

if you are looking for defunct industries, you are in the right place.


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dweeb, thanks for your reply, and sorry for my belated one.


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Dweeb your pictures of the Duke stirred a lot of interest, I live in Holyhead, asnd since she sailed out of here I agree the pictures needed to be taken. I admire your resolve of not forcing entry.

Andrew.


----------

